# Attractive 31 year old Red head.



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes my XR3 is 31 years old today & owned from new. [smiley=dude.gif]
.....Click to enlarge...


















Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to love that colour Hoggy! That number plate looks familiar too. Is it an ex-press/demo/mag car?

Did you ever use the XR Centre in Byfleet? Do you know Roland Dane?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I used to love that colour Hoggy! That number plate looks familiar too. Is it an ex-press/demo/mag car?
> Did you ever use the XR Centre in Byfleet? Do you know Roland Dane?


Hi Rusty, Probably seen my number plate on the web alot. 
No never been to Byfleet. Bought new from Tenby Garage April 2nd 1982.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes my XR3 is 31 years old today & owned from new. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Hoggy.


Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Do you take it to Concours?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes my XR3 is 31 years old today & owned from new. [smiley=dude.gif]
> .....Click to enlarge...
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


Stop teasing me Hoggy  wish i still had my rosso red RS Turbo


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i do not doubt that it is an excellent example,,, ( of a horrible car !! )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

roddy said:


> i do not doubt that it is an excellent example,,, ( of a horrible car !! )


Hi, Brilliant car in it's day & still a brilliant car to me, I still Luv driving her...Probably worth more than my TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Awwwww congrats Hoggy ya baby is 31 today


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations! 8)


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love that colour Hoggy! That number plate looks familiar too. Is it an ex-press/demo/mag car?
> ...


might have passed you a few times on the saundersfoot to tenby road then,i was working at the cracker plant 79 to 83.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

oldhipp said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


 Hi oldhip, Yes probably, but you would have to have been going in the opposite direction, because nothing overtook my XR3 in those days.. :lol: :lol:  :wink: I worked at Pembroke Power Stn..
Hoggy.


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Rusty, Probably seen my number plate on the web alot. 
No never been to Byfleet. Bought new from Tenby Garage April 2nd 1982.
Hoggy. [/quote]
might have passed you a few times on the saundersfoot to tenby road then,i was working at the cracker plant 79 to 83.[/quote]

Hi oldhip, Yes probably, but you would have to have been going in the opposite direction, because nothing overtook my XR3 in those days.. :lol: :lol:  :wink: I worked at Pembroke Power Stn..
Hoggy. [/quote]
at the time i had a honda 9oo and a hideous lime green lotus europa(thought it looked cool at the time)so was no slouch either 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Will you old gits please learn how to use the site please?

FFS You are challenging with your wee-wee and other demands but FFS learn how to copy and paste quotes :lol:

Thanks.

Rich :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Your XR looks stunning Hog 8) Love Sunburst Red. Brill cars the Mk3 XR's/RS's.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stunning car mate, you don't see many about now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice one Hoggy. I started out with Fords with a Mk1 Capri V4 then Escorts but branched away when they dropped RWD. I did look in admiration at RWD and 4WD conversions of the Mk3 though but they were too much work and after a brief excursion to a Cavalier GSI2000 4x4 went back to the Escort RS2000 4x4 and had two. I couldn't afford a XR3 at the time they came out but would have got one if I could. Its condition looks a credit to you.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Less than 600 left and I bet yours is one of the best examples.

It's one of a few very important cars for those of us 'of a certain age' who were young in the '80s. The VW Golf GTi (of course), the Peugeot 205 GTi, the Renault 5 Turbo and of course the Ford offerings of the Escort XR3i and Escort and Sierra Cosworths are all iconic classics well worth preserving.

You're doing a service to the nation!


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations on keeping a car for so long. I wish I had kept a couple of cars I previously owned. One was my RS2000 MK2 the colour looks very similar to yours but which I thought was known as salmon Pink. It was the only car I sold for more then I paid for and was a cracking little motor. My other fave was the XR2 sighhhhhhhh


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> One was my RS2000 MK2


We should try to find you another one of those.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> Luvs my Cupra said:
> 
> 
> > One was my RS2000 MK2
> ...


Have you seen the prices they fetch now? I saw one good example going for £11k a couple of years ago.

I sold my red RS2000 custom when I got my TT. The RS had laid up in the garage for 10 years and was in a sad state with rust and fatigue cracks I hadn't found the time to fix. I sold it to a dealer in Scotland who came all the way down with an A frame. I'd agreed £1000 and on the day I managed to get the engine going and dragged it out of the garage, with everything seized up, a passing tradesman offered me £1500 on the spot. I sold it to the dealer who stripped it and restored it and it eventually found its way back to Ireland. I found out when I got a road tax / SORN demand for it - but that's another story...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Hoggy 8) had the same car in black on a Y plate


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Credit to you Hoggy it looks mint. Well done.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Guzi, Thanks, took her out in the sunshine today for a blast. 1st time since MOT a month ago.
Thought I'd better give her a run before the rain comes back..
Hoggy.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful looking car Hoggy


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love it!

It takes me back to the the High Street cruises around Essex! :twisted:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks immaculate.

Is it original or have you restored it?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Graz Hoggy, looks just like the day she rolled of the line.

Is it me or do them wheels look really small


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ian_W said:


> Looks immaculate.
> 
> Is it original or have you restored it?


Hi Ian, Thanks for your comments, No totally original, 5 speed XR3, not injection, so even rarer.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nyxx said:


> Graz Hoggy, looks just like the day she rolled of the line. Is it me or do them wheels look really small


Hi Nyxx, Thanks, 14" wheels where considered big in 1982.   185/60/14 look like space savers by todays standards.
There are black rubber "arch guards" around wheel arches so it makes the gap look bigger in the pics. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hope you have a tape recorder in her, that plays Radio one when it was Mike reed, Steve wright in the afternoon and hope you FF though Simon Bate's "our tune", now that would match the XR3 perfect.

God I feel old :x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nyxx, How's this for an "Entertainment Centre" :lol:  LW & MW wave bands. 










Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> I do not doubt that it is an excellent example,,, ( of a horrible car !! )


 +1 
(_and yes, I do speak from experience!)_



phil3012 said:


> Stunning car mate, *you don't see many about now* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 Good reason for that!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nyxx, How's this for an "Entertainment Centre" :lol:  LW & MW wave bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LW is good in the valleys :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy cover those delicate ears to the un-believers m8!!!! she looks lovely and was a much sought after car at the time boss man.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy cover those delicate ears _(or turn the hearing aid down, gra'dad)_ to the un-believers m8!!!! she looks lovely and was a much sought after car *at the time* boss man.


That time passed. Long ago.


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes my XR3 is 31 years old today & owned from new. [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


Fantastic Hoggy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Skeee said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy cover those delicate ears _(or turn the hearing aid down, gra'dad)_ to the un-believers m8!!!! she looks lovely and was a much sought after car *at the time* boss man.
> ...


mr grouchy pants :lol:


----------

